# Latest Acquisition



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just recieved a book I thought I would never find, all 25 pages of it!! In fact I considered it so unlikely that I would find a copy I didn't even have it on my hit list!

The book is titled " Recollections of the Discovery of Gold on the Witwatersrand and the Early Development of the Gold Mines" - by J.B.Taylor.

Only 200 copies of this were printed, I am chuffed to bits


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Only 200 wow







How long have you wanted it?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

John, is that the book someone was selling for too much, and when you finally offered to buy it he increased his price even further? Did you buy it from him?

I had a look in my local antique book shop at the time for books on the Witwatersrand Gold mine but foud nothing of course...

Congratulations!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Only 200 wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didnt have it on my wanted list ... I didnt think I would ever find one!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

namaste said:


> John, is that the book someone was selling for too much ....


 No unfortunately ...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one John


----------

